# Übers Netzwerk in Internet



## Olli-Web (1. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe (mache) ein Netzwerk mit TCP/IP, wie kann ich mit allen anderen Computern das internet nutzen wenn nur einer mit einem Modem ausgerüstet ist.
gruß
olli


----------



## Sinac (1. September 2003)

Haste schonmal die Suche betätigt?
Also, wenn du XP hast kannste ganz einfach die Internetverbindungsfreigabe aktivieren.
Ansonsten  musste dir den PC mit Inet als Router einrichten und bei den anderen als Standard Gateway eintragen.
http://www.google.de bzw. Such mal auf dem Board


----------



## Comander_Keen (2. September 2003)

Die von Sinac erwähnte Freigabe nennt sich ICS (Internet connection sharing). 

- einfach Eigenschaften der DFÜ-Verbindung anwählen
- und dann mal in dein möglichen Punkten suchen (kenne den genauen Namen nicht). Natürlich musst du dann noch die richtige Netzwerkkarte (die entweder zu einem anderen Rechner .. oder in den Uplink einen Hubs oder Switches geht) anwählen.

Das sollte dann klappen.

greetz keen!

<edit>
Des weiteren solltest du natürlich den anderen Rechneren noch die Info geben an welchen Rechner sie sich wenden sollen. Dafür gibts du einfach (bei den weiteren Rechnern) die IP deines "Servers" bei Gateway und DNS an.
</edit>


----------



## Olli-Web (2. September 2003)

*Frage*

Kann ich dann nur in Netz wenn der Internet Computer auch drin ist, oder kann ich bei mir ein Zugangsprogram installieren und mit dem reingehen.
gruß
olli


----------



## Sinac (2. September 2003)

Wenn der "Client" reinwill wählt sich der andere automatisch ein


----------



## Comander_Keen (2. September 2003)

Das kannst du bei den Eigenschaften der DFÜ-Verbindung auch noch festlegen. Dies gilt aber meines Wissens nur allgemein. Kann in Windows direkt also nich auf bestimmte Nutzer begerenzt werden .. oder zeigt mir das es geht 

greetz keen!


----------



## dfd1 (3. September 2003)

Über das Netzwerk ins I-Net kommste nur, wenn dein Modem-PC angeschaltet ist, und die Verbindung aufgebaut ist. Ob sie automatisch von "aussen" (von PCs im Netzwerk) augebaut werden kann, kannste einstellen


----------



## Olli-Web (3. September 2003)

*Problem*

servus,
man muss ja in den Internetoptionen bei den DFÜ Verbindungen was einstellen. Ich gehe aber über T-Online in Internet und es wird keine DFÜ Verbindung angezeigt, ist das normal?
gruß
olli


----------



## Sinac (3. September 2003)

Ja, das läuft über die T-Online software...
schmeiß de am besten ganz runter, die macht nur kummer!
Kannst dir dann ne DFÜ verbindung zu t-online einrichten:

Benutzername: AnschlusskennenungT-OnlineNummerMitbenutzersuffix  (bei DSL noch @t-online.de dazu)
und dein Passwort.


----------



## Olli-Web (3. September 2003)

Servus,
ich kann die software nicht runter schmeißen weil da meine eltern nicht so ganz mit einverstanden sind, geht das dann trotzdem oder gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit
gruß
olli


----------

